# Le Comte Ory live audio stream



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Tonight at 8 PM EST / 5 PM PST
http://www.metoperafamily.org/stream.aspx


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Ian

JDF, DiDonato & Damrau are a formidable team


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

JDF comes across to me in interviews as someone who is very impressed with himself, but that aside he's a great singer and it's one heck of a cast, no question.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm really hoping that I've got this right and it's on at 1pm NZ time. EST is the time it would be in New York, right?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm really hoping that I've got this right and it's on at 1pm NZ time. EST is the time it would be in New York, right?


2.00 pm NZ time I think










01.00 am UK time


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm really hoping that I've got this right and it's on at 1pm NZ time. EST is the time it would be in New York, right?


http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...4&year=2011&hour=20&min=0&sec=0&p1=179&p2=264 says 1 PM in Wellington. I assume NZ has only one time zone?
EST covers New York, yes.

e: Annie, the difference in your calculation may be from Daylight Savings, which the US moves to earlier (and ends later) than most other countries. Looks like the time will be midnight GMT, which is still quite late


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

We're getting a live radio transmission here in Norway in a couple of weeks. Totally exited about it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> e: Annie, the difference in your calculation may be from Daylight Savings, which the US moves to earlier (and ends later) than most other countries. Looks like the time will be midnight GMT, which is still quite late


You might just have to stay up late and throw a sickie tomorrow Annie:lol:.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Starting now. English libretto here: http://www.scribd.com/doc/20084612/Le-Comte-Ory-English

e: "English" should be in quotes. That libretto looks like a machine translation


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Listening right now. Feels funny because I know Viaggio a Reims really well and this exactly the same but different words, plot etc.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Huh. I own a copy of Viaggio a Reims and like several parts, and I know that about 50% of Le Comte Ory is the same music, right? But Viaggio a Reims is more like a recital, and I wonder how was Rossini able to manage to make of that rather disconnected succession of arias, a full opera with a plot. I have tickets for the Live in HD broadcast so I look forward to finding out.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Huh. I own a copy of Viaggio a Reims and like several parts, and I know that about 50% of Le Comte Ory is the same music, right? But Viaggio a Reims is more like a recital, and I wonder how was Rossini able to manage to make of that rather disconnected succession of arias, a full opera with a plot. I have tickets for the Live in HD broadcast so I look forward to finding out.


You mean you don't have this?










You are soooo missing out.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You mean you don't have this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't. Tézier is a bore, but these ladies look yummy.
Well, after the Met in HD, if I really like it, I'll buy this one.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a funny production. Annick Massis is gorgeous although might score rather low on the Alma Boobometer.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I just ran the boobometer over this picture, and the reading was -2.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I just ran the boobometer over this picture, and the reading was -2.


:lol::lol:


----------

